# Place to Rabbit Hunt N.E. Ga can be post deer season.



## Retired Army Guy (May 27, 2010)

I cant believe in these tough times folks are turning down money!
Ive lost track of the number of doors Ive knocked asking permission to to lease land for rabbit hunting.  And yet we wonder why hunting is dying out?....How about no good place to hunt any more!

I'm looking for a good place to rabbit hunt only.  Thick cover (ideally a 3-10 year old clear cut & at least 50 acres) Prefer Hall, Jackson, Banks, Habersham, Franklin, Lumpkin, White counties.   I will pay you MONEY to lease the land for Rabbit hunting!  Post deer season leases welcome.  PM Me.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (May 28, 2010)

Come on guys some one in these counties has something!

When no one hunts anymore because they cant find a place or cant afford a place thats when they'll take our guns!  Hunting is a major factor in keeping our guns. No one hunts anymore equates to no one needs guns; thats how it will be viewed!! Being stingy & selfish with your land/leases and not allowing others opportunities to hunt is cutting your own throat! Once hunting is gone from this country gun control will be a cake walk!  Cant you see its all part of the master plan!  First eliminate hunting by eliminating hunting opportunities and then implement gun control!

Now that Ive got you all thinking I need a place to rabbit hunt!  Will pay $$$


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 30, 2010)

Maybe you are going at it the wrong way by offering money. If you show them the hunting regulations where as long as they do not charge someone money to hunt their property they are not responsible for any personal injuries you might have


----------



## Retired Army Guy (May 30, 2010)

True, when confronting folks face to face I never offer money up front, especially with out seeing the property first!!  I only offer money when the conversation begins to go south.  

Now back to topic I need some good rabbit hunting property!!! Prefer Hall, Jackson, Banks, Habersham, Franklin, Lumpkin, White counties. Post deer season leases welcome. PM Me.


----------



## Ryan014 (Jun 6, 2010)

We have a place full of rabbits in clinch county but we cant run dogs in it except for after deerseason. But we can run them from jan 15 to july 31st. so its ok. I asked the guy over the club how much he said 500, thats what we pay to coonhunt. so, just figured i would offer!.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks and I do appreciate it ; but Clinch county is just too far.


----------



## timber ghost (Jun 14, 2010)

Hunting Club in Southern Richmond County is currently looking for
members.

We currently have 440 acres of prime Richmond/Burke Hunting Land.
Both of our current tracts offer...( DEER, TURKEY, SMALL GAME, PREDATOR & UP LAND BIRDS )

The tracts are separated, the larger of the 2 tracts is 240ac. located on Hephzibah McBean Rd. between hwy 25 and Old Waynesboro Rd.
Its 60% hard woods. and 40% free ranging pines lots of deep ridges and a creek runs through the property, it also has 3 separate property entrances.

The smaller 200 ac. tract is located just past Jefferson Electric Co. on the Blythe side.
The tract is a mix of hard wood bottoms and funnels with planted & free ranging pines, also with creek running through.

This property is new to our club so we are still learning more about it.
But we DO KNOW the game is abundant from observation and scouting.

None of the 2 tracts is set up for a camp currently, But the larger 240ac. once had a mobile home on it.

We are also looking for serious rabbit hunters to start a rabbit or beagle club.

members will have the privilege of running and training their dogs
on the property at anytime starting from the 3rd week in Dec. up until Sept. 1st


Memberships:
$375. per season just Turkey or just Rabbit
$750. FULL YR. round access

If interested call... (706)513-5674 If no answer, please leave a
voice message with your name and number and I will return your call ASAP.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks T.G. but just a bit too far away.  Id be glad to load up my pack and entertain ya  with a good old rabbit hunt for just one day some time though.


----------



## jeffersonrandall (Jun 24, 2010)

we have 900 acraes in oglethrope co.  600 of it is cut over and planted in young pines.  we try to keep 3 rabbit hunters, but right know we only have one looking to take one more on.  we are around 20 miles out side of athens.  if interested give us a call summie @706-367-9881 or randall @706-338-3130


----------



## timber ghost (Jul 6, 2010)

sound like a plan to me Mr R.A.G.


----------

